# kcontrol leer :/ und ich habe keine Ahnung woran... [gelöst]

## mc-max

Hallo allerseits,

folgendes Problem macht mir seit Wochen zu schaffen:

```

maxim@McGen ~ $ kcontrol 

Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-maxim"

Link points to "/tmp/kde-maxim"

kbuildsycoca running...

Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-maxim"

Reusing existing ksycoca

kio (KService*): WARNING: The desktop entry file /usr/share/applications/kde/kbarcode-label.desktop has Type=MimeType instead of "Application" or "Service"

kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : /usr/share/applications/kde/kbarcode-label.desktop

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/glabels.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-glabels'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'qeditor_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/english'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'qeditor_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-c'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'qeditor_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-c++'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'qeditor_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-sql'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'ark_part.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-tbz2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'kdevjavadebugger.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'KDevelop/Part'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-javascript'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/bluefish.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-python'

...

...

übersichtshalber exstrem verkürzt

...

...

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-fli'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/vnd.vivo'

kcontrol: WARNING: No K menu group with X-KDE-BaseGroup=settings found ! Defaulting to Settings/

```

und das bekomme ich bei einem frisch angelegten user  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dabei ist kcontrol bis auf 2 Einträge leer und es fehlen diverse Einstellungen beim konqueror.

Angefangen hat es vor ungefähr 2 Wochen, hatte keine Zeit um mich damit rum zu schlagen und dachte, dass es nach einem emerge -e world wieder verschwindet. Nun ja, habe dies diese Woche getan und es half nicht. Daraufhin habe ich in der gleichen Hoffnung auf kde-3.5.4 geupdatet. Wieder nix. Diverse Foren, Newsgroups etc. abgesucht, alles mögliche probiert, half alles ned.

Wollte erstmal hier nachfragen bevor ich die KDE Jungs anschreibe. Weiß vielleicht einer was hier los ist? Vielleicht ein paar Ideen, wie man das in Griff kriegen kann?

Danke.

max

PS.: gleiches gilt für root auchLast edited by mc-max on Fri Aug 18, 2006 7:30 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

hast du split ebuilds?

cheers

----------

## mc-max

jep.

Zusatzinfos:

```

McGen mcmax # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3  

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3 

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"           

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                 

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"      

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"       

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"               

LC_ALL="de_DE"                  

LINGUAS="de"                    

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"  

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/cache/ccache/porttempdir"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"          

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd eds emboss encode esd exif foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gnome gpg gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 imlib isdnlog java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility libg++ libwww live mad mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pda pdflib perl png pnp pppd print python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sasl sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis win32codecs xine xml xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa video_cards_vmware video_cards_nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, wär gut zu wissen, WAS du alles installiert hast  :Very Happy: 

ich denk dir gehen einfach die nötigen pakete ab...

poste mal:

```
ls /var/db/pkg/kde-base/
```

cheers

----------

## mc-max

```

McGen mcmax # ll /var/db/pkg/kde-base/ | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f 9

akregator-3.5.4

ark-3.5.4

arts-3.5.4

certmanager-3.5.4

cervisia-3.5.4

kaddressbook-3.5.4

kaddressbook-plugins-3.5.4

kate-3.5.4

kcalc-3.5.4

kcheckpass-3.5.0

kcminit-3.5.3

kcontrol-3.5.4

kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.4

kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.4

kdebase-data-3.5.4

kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.4

kdebase-pam-6

kdebase-startkde-3.5.4

kde-env-3-r4

kde-i18n-3.5.4

kdelibs-3.5.4

kdepasswd-3.5.4

kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.4

kdepim-kresources-3.5.4

kdeprint-3.5.4

kdesktop-3.5.4

kdesu-3.5.3

kdialog-3.5.4

kdm-3.5.4

kdvi-3.5.4

kfilereplace-3.5.4

kfind-3.5.4

kget-3.5.4

kghostview-3.5.4

kgpg-3.5.4

khelpcenter-3.5.4

khotkeys-3.5.4

kicker-3.5.4

kimagemapeditor-3.5.4

kitchensync-3.5.4

klinkstatus-3.5.4

kmail-3.5.4

kmailcvt-3.5.1

kmix-3.5.4

knode-3.5.4

kode-3.5.2

kommander-3.5.4

kompare-3.5.4

konq-plugins-3.5.4

konqueror-3.5.4

konqueror-akregator-3.5.4

kontact-3.5.4

korganizer-3.5.4

kpdf-3.5.4

kpersonalizer-3.5.4

krdc-3.5.4

kreadconfig-3.5.0

ksmserver-3.5.4

ksnapshot-3.5.4

ksplashml-3.5.4

ksvg-3.5.4

ksync-3.5.4

ktnef-3.5.4

ktouch-3.5.4

kuickshow-3.5.4

kuser-3.5.3

kviewshell-3.5.4

kwifimanager-3.5.4

kwin-3.5.4

kxsldbg-3.5.4

libkcal-3.5.4

libkdeedu-3.5.4

libkdenetwork-3.5.4

libkdepim-3.5.4

libkholidays-3.5.4

libkmime-3.5.3

libkonq-3.5.4

libkpgp-3.5.4

libkpimexchange-3.5.4

libkpimidentities-3.5.4

libksieve-3.5.0

mimelib-3.5.4

nsplugins-3.5.3-r1

pykde-3.5.0

quanta-3.5.4

umbrello-3.5.4

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

hab jetzt mal überflogen, aber mir fällt nix auf, warum kcontrol LEER sein sollte.

schau mal in ~/.xsession-errors und poste, was passiert, wenn du kcontrol öffnest.

dh: vorher das file LEEREN (echo "" > ...) und dann nur die hinzugekommenen sachen posten.

cheers

----------

## mc-max

Hallo,

 ~/.xsession-errors habe ich gar nicht. Muss ich sie vielleicht erst erstellen? Na ja, werds probieren. Aber ne andere Sache habe ich per Zufall rausgefunden: 

alle module aus kontrolcenter befinden sich bei mir im menu "Nicht zuzuordnen" ...!?

hier ein Bild davon 

....Last edited by mc-max on Tue Aug 15, 2006 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mc-max

nach 3 Wochen suchen doch noch den Fehler selbst gefunden. Hatte für Eterm eine eterm.desktop datei erstellt und der dort angegebene "X-DCOP-ServiceType" hat sich mit etwas nicht vertragen. Na ja, Zeile gelöscht => Problem gelöst.

gruß.

max

----------

## mc-max

 :Mad:   zu früh gefreut...

wenn ich unter xfce4 arbeite kann ich doch nicht auf die Einstellungen im kcontrol zugreifen...

----------

## mc-max

stand:

Sofort nach "startkde" sind hier auch keine kcontrol-Module vorhanden, doch schon nach knapp einer halben Minute sind alle Einstellungen wieder da und kcontrol-Module auch.

Wenn jetzt aber xfce4 gestartet wird, habe ich weder kcontrol-Module noch Einstellungen im Konqueror.

Hat vielleicht einer auch xfce4-4.3.90.2 und kcontrol-3.5.4 im Einsatz? Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

Gruß.

max

----------

## mc-max

für die Nachwelt:

das Problem kann mitels

```

export XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=${XDG_CONFIG_DIRS}:/usr/kde/3.5/etc/xdg

export XDG_DATA_DIRS=${XDG_DATA_DIRS}/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/share

```

gelöst werden. Siehe hierzu auch

http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2067

max

----------

